# AirCraft parts made from 3D printers



## MilEME09 (5 Jan 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25613828\

*RAF jets fly with 3D printed parts*



> RAF Tornado fighter jets have flown with parts made using 3D printing technology for the first time, defence company BAE Systems has said.
> 
> The metal components were used in test flights from the firm's airfield at Warton, Lancashire, late last month.
> 
> ...


----------

